# Labor Day Weekend Redfish!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Friday I had Skip and Alex Marks on board for another fishing adventure. The weather looked iffy but we headed towards Black bay to try to get on the speckled trout. We fished few spots with not much to show and with the wind blowing hard not many options, so we headed back in toward the marsh and fish the redfish. They were not ganged up but we put a full limit in the box buy staying on the move. Steady trolling the ponds off the big lakes with shrimp under a cork did the job. Nice box full of redfish with a few drums and trout.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURE<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">985-640-0569<o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <o></o><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o>


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)




----------

